# Dam surprise!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went to a local dam to fish for eye, 1st cast (w/ a chart. twister) and BAM!! as soon as it hit bottom!! Fought the fish thinking jumbo eye and to my surprise, CARP!! He was solidly hooked in the mouth, never caught one on artificial in Dec.... fished for 4 hours, covered a lot of water, had one other guy fish nearby for an hour or so.. He had 2 hits on "Christmas Tree", his reel froze up so he left.. fought freezing eyelets, frozen line, ice/snow covered rocks, hoping for a keeper, it was not to be. Next time!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I had a giant Golden Redhorse blast a Jig while fishing for S-eye in January...Man was I excited till I saw what I had hooked in to


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I've caught some monsters on jigging spoons at the local spillway. I've also caught a couple on crankbaits and many on the fly rod. Carp have to be the most opportunistic fish out there. I've seen them doing all kinds of crazy stuff, they will go from sucking mullberries or cottonwood seeds off of the surface, to cleaning algae off of rocks and logs, to preying on crayfish and schools of shad. Probably why they are so prolific in out waters.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I lived in NY for a year. While I lived there I noticed one day that there were large schools of carp sucking anything off the surface that was floating. I commenced to toss out pieces of moss with my hook embedded in it and caught several monsters off the top. Interesting.......and fun!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I was on a extremely deep 'finger' lake in central NY (Cayuga) sunning out in the middle with my girlfriend when all of a sudden a a school of tank sized carp were spotted cruising the surface around our boat in 300' of water. i couldnt believe my eyes...
these were the biggest carp i have ever saw. 30-40+ lbers


a friend of mine who is a carp guru said they site feed when conditions allow and the biggest carp in the world are the ones that eat shad/baitfish.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Spent yesterday afternoon working over a spillway. Frozen floating foam made for some tough fishing. Caught 4 small S eyes on a red jig with a white tail. They were blasting it. Turned them all loose, nice to see them as it means bigger fish in the years to come I hope. We need a state wild size limit on these saugeye's. 
Waters down and I wanted to throw a doctored floating rouge but the foam messed that up. Carefull out there. That ice on the rocks is nasty.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Carp catch a lot of flack about being garbage fish, but they are a species that I think you respect a lot more after you hook and fight one!


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I catch a lot of carp on my fly rod. It is quite fun. I have also caught them on jigs, crankbaits and top water baits (they actually eat them). The best time to fish for carp is when the cicadas hatch every 17 years. When they fall from the trees and land on the water, it is a free meal for the carp. At this time, you can throw anything out on the water and the carp will think it is a cicada (locust) and eat it. It is tons of fun on 4 lb test and an ultralight.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I go to a pay lake in 84 PA and gladly pay $12 for 12 hours of fishing.
ALL carps and none under ten pounds...I mean where else can a guy go and get a 100 pound sack and have a blast in the process.
My son Tim got one that weighed 20 pounds...what fighters they are.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

15 inch limit goes into effect March 1st for eyes


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Smith, I'v heard about a 15 inch size for eye's but I haven't seen anything about it on the ODNR web site. Seen way to many 8 to 10 inch fish being kept.


----------

